# Windows me startup problem



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm having a problem. I have Windows Millenium and the thing is whenever i turn on my computer, it doesn't go to windows, it stays on that black screen with th pci listings. And below it it says 

Invalid setting in the msdos.sys file....

The following file is missing or corrupted: c:\windows\system\vm32.vxd.
Type the name of the windows loader (e.g. , c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd

Since my computer didn't come with a win me cd, so i went and got the disk from bootdisk.com

Need help


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
Welcome to TSG!
When you are prompted for the entry path did you type in:
C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd and enter.
If so did it boot from there to windows?
Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks,

Yeah i typed c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd
and the same thing showed up
The following file is missing or corrupted
c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
Are you able to boot to safemode?
Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

No i tried it and it says: windows is bypassing your starup files
and below says the same "the followin file is missing or corrupted.....


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
Did this just happen recently after some event? Have you tried System Restore from the command line?
Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

It happened about a week ago i was using the computer, and it froze so i pressed ctrl+alt+del and i restarted and the problem started. 
What system restore? You mean the recovery cd that came with the computer?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
No the System Restore feature which is part of WinME. It should allow you to roll your system back to before the event.
Read this article from MSKB:
Use system restore from command prompt
http://support.microsoft.com/directory/article.asp?ID=KB;EN-US;Q279736

---------------------------- 
RESTORE MANUAL METHOD 
---------------------------- 
Running WinME System Restore from command prompt! 
Step 1- Insert startup disk into drive 
Step 2- Start system 
Step 3- At menu arrow to Minimal support and hit enter 
Step 4- At the command prompt, type edit c:\windows\system.ini, and then press ENTER. 
Step 5- A notepad will appear with a bunch of lines in it. 
Step 6- Find the line that states shell=exlorer.exe 
Step 7- Change the line to read shell=progman.exe (just like shown!) 
Step 8- Press ALT+F, and then press S to save the changes to the System.ini file. 
Step 9- Press ALT+Fagain, and then press X which will exit for you. 
Step 10- Take out your Windows Me Startup disk 
Step 11- Restart your computer 
Step 12- When your computer restarts the Program Manager should start 
Note: If program manager does not start then repeat the steps above paying particular attention to the detail of typing and change sequence. 
Step 13- On the File menu, click Run, type msconfig in the Command Line box, and then press ENTER. 
Step 14- Click Launch System Restore 
Step 15- The System Restore Menu should appear 
Step 16- Select restore to previous Time tab 
Step 17- Once calender appears select a date prior to the problem and hit Next 
Step 18- Click Next again and allow system to Restore.

NOTE: After you configure your computer to start Program Manager, you can start the System Restore tool by typing below at step 13 
c:\windows\system\restore\rstrui.exe at a command prompt, and then 
hit enter.

Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I did everything up to step 11, it didn't restart on program manager it was still on that " the following file is missing..

I checked the steps before ( changing the name of that shell file) and i did everthing right.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
OK Reboot into DOS using your WinME boot disk and select minimal support. Once in DOS make sure you are at the C:> prompt. If at A:> prompt the type in C: and hit enter.
Once at C:> prompt lets see what you have listed for the two offenders.

Type in: 
Dir C:\Windows\System\vmm32.vxd and enter
See if file is there then

Type in:
Dir C:\Windows\System\vm32.vxd and enter
Curious to see if this is there since it is not a valid VXD.

Do those checks and see what is there and I will pick up later today when we get back from a day trip.

Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

So i typed c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd it says 

Volume in drive C has no label 
Volume serial number is 1811-13DA
Directory of C:\windows\system

VMM32 VXD 1,004,352 07-06-02 12:11a
1 file(s) 1,004,352 bytes
0 dir (s) 6,344.66 mb free


then typed c:\windows\system\vm32.vxd

Volume in drive C has no label 
Volume serial number is 1811-13DA
Directory of C:\windows\system

File not found 
6,344.66 MB free


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
OK vmm32.vxd is there.

Lets have a look at you msdos file. Have a pencil and paper handy to jot down what is listed.

Do a minimal boot again and get to C:>Prompt then type in:
Edit msdos.sys

Jot down all the lines you have listed there exactly as you see them. Don't worry about the 1024 xxxxxxx's part.

Type your results back here.

Also note which location it is viewing. There are two msdos.sys files and the one you probably will see is the one in C:\Windows and not the one in the root of C:

After we make sure the file is correct and possible make changes to it then we will copy the msdos.sys to root of C: and retry a normal startup.

Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

There' s nothing on edit msdos.sys. 
So i typed Dir msdos.sys:
msdos sys 07-06-02
1 file 1,660 bytes
0 dir


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You have a working computer. I would ask you to copy the msdos.sys files from the problem computer to floppy disk.Take them to your working computer and open them.

Copy C:\msdos.sys A:
Press enter
Here it is with the spaces. Wherever I type Space, you hit the spacebar.

Copy space C:\msdos.sys space A:

Now for the one in C:\windows
Copy C:\windows\msdos.sys A:
Press enter
Copy space C:\windows\msdos.sys space A:

The one in C:\windows will be insurance.

Or are you using a Win ME computer now? You might copy msdos.sys from that computer to floppy and transfer it to the sick computer.

From what I have read this error is probably caused by this line being either incorrect or missing.

WinBootDir=c:\windows
As Dave said, you need to edit the file so that the Boot directory is found.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

The working computer i'm using is running on windows 98. 
I copied the msdos.sys file on to diskette, since it's somebody else's computer tomorrow i will check the file.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I opened the file i copied to a:\ and it's empty there's nothing on it. What do I do?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You didn't be chance open the msdos.sys which is included in the bootdisk?

At any rate, there is a copy of Msdos.sys minus the version information in C:\windows. Did you remember to copy that as insurance? If Windows is installed to C:\ give this a try. 

I am attaching mine (I use Win98 SE) from C:\windows
It must be attached as a text file. Download it and then rename it as MSDOS.sys
Copy it to floppy. 

GO to the sick computer and rename the existing file:

ren C:\msdos.sys msdos.old

Then copy this one to C:\

If no joy it can easily be undone.

EDIT: After you have copied it to floppy, be sure to remove my msdos.sys from the computer you used to download it.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok i'll do that. What do you mean insurance?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Extra copy. Insurance. If the original is corrupt, the other may not be. And that is insurance.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

This computer i'm using is also running windows 98SE. I copied the file you attached, so I copied to the computer as a msdos.sys text file, cause there's no other way. So i went and copied the msdos.sys file form this working computer and then to problem computer. What do I do now?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If you copied my msdos.sys file. and you named it msdos.sys. I wanted you to use mine because it is a copy which doesn't include the Windows version and I am sure it is a good skeleton, so to speak.

This is what you want to do. First rename the old msdos.sys on the WinME computer. Then copy the new msdos.sys to it.

The commands:

ren C:\msdos.sys msdos.old
Press enter

copy A:\msdos.sys C:

Here are those commands with the spaces. Wherever I type the word space, you hit the spacebar.

ren space C:\msdos.sys space msdos.old
Press enter

copy space A:\msdos.sys space C:
Press enter

If you have already copied it, redo this because I don't know what you have done. Do you still have the floppy with the file on it? If not, you can Download it from this thread again. 

The file cannot be named msdos.sys.txt It won't work that way. It must be named msdos.sys

After you have a good copy of msdod.sys in C:\ on the WinME computer, 
At the next C:\> type win and press enter

That will hopefully start you into Windows.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, i've done everything. But i typed c:\win and it says bad command or file name.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're not typing the whole thing, correct.....

at the c: prompt type:

win
and press enter.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I restarted the computer and it says: Invalid setting in the msdos.sys file: <fontsize=2ptsize=10family=''sansser if "face="Arial"lang"="0"[paths]
.........
What do i do?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Respond back attaching your C:\MSDOS.sys file to the post.

Use the "Attach File" at the bottom of the Reply Window.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I forgot to add how it's saying: the invalid setting in the msdos.sys file: html <fontsize= 2ptsize=10family= sansser if' face= arial lang= 0> [ paths <BR..........

the file is attached


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
Is this a copy of the msdos file you installed in C:

Dave

Attached are msdos files from my WinME machine and also khakis msdos file. If khakis installed the listed file in C:\ it may be the incorrect one and should of been installed in C:\Windows


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

In the process of recreating the file, did you change it's properties to be a System file?

From the DOS prompt, do
*Attrib +s c:\msdos.sys*

Davey: The Msdos.sys file has to be in the root directory.
BTW if ATTRIB is not on the boot disk, does WinMe have a \windows\command folder with the DOS commands in it?

EDIT
If the above gives a bad command or file name use

*c:\windows\command\attrib +s c:\msdos.sys*

Tx Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Phil
Yes I know it needs to be in the root of C: however it is not the same as the one I have listed which is the basic.
Also the attrib.exe is in the command folder.
Dave


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I just tried something. I took the system and hidden attributes off msdos.sys & rebooted. I had no problem getting into Windows.

I am not saying you should all remove the attributes, but just the presence of an msdos.sys file in the root seems to allow Windows to boot.

I don't understand this message. Please quote it exactly for us? Thanks. 


> I forgot to add how it's saying: the invalid setting in the msdos.sys file: html [ paths


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Mo,
Thanks for the test.
I wasn't sure if the System bit was critical or not, but since the rest of the file looks ok...

The Windows version isn't there, but I wouldn't "think" that should be an issue.

Did you do the test with khakis' file?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

WhitPhil,

No I didn't. If he used the copy I posted, that is mine from C:\windows. I do know that the skeleton is enough. I used it myself once when I had a problem. That's why I sent him the copy from C:\windows. Because it doesn't have the version information included. I wonder how many copies of msdos.sys he has on that machine. 

Something else which I noticed was that he was able to copy and find that file when asked. If the Sys and hidden attributes are on, a dir or copy comes back with "File not Found" I had that happen to me. So the attributes on the original file on the hard drive must not have been in place. 

I am very confused by that message he is getting about html.

I think he should just remove all msdos.sys copies from that hard drive and redo this from scratch.

Either that or overinstall Windows. He can rename iemigrat.dll if IE has ever been upgraded and go from there.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

To be certain my memory was correct, I went in and copied the C:\windows\msdos.sys to C:\ after renaming Msdos.sys to msdos.old

I had no trouble booting.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Sounds good. We'll need to wait for the exact message coming back.
The HTML sounds weird.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

This is wha it says when i boot windows: Invalid setting in the msdos.sys file: html<fontsize=2ptsize=10family=SANSSER IF "FACE"= ARIAL LANG= 0>PAHS <BR

Invalid setting in the msdos.sys file:WINDIR=C:\WINDOWS <BR
Invalid setting in the msdos.sys file:WINBOOT=C:\WINDOWS <BR
Invalid setting in the msdos.sys file:HOSTWINBOOTDRV=C <BR
Invalid setting in the msdos.sys file:BR > 
Invalid setting in the msdos.sys file:BR>
invalid setting in the msdos.sys file: <Font <html

I think that when i copied the file msdos.sys incorrectly


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have no idea what that error is. I do know that 
Means line break in HTML.

You are downloading the file? renaming it? Not opening it and copying the contents? I am stumped by this error. Are you sure you copied it exactly? htmlPAHS and not htmlPATHS? I cannot find any information on either errors.

Here's what I would do. Give it one more try. Remove all the msdos.sys files you find on the sick computer. Or rename them all.
Then Download my file again. Rename it msdos.sys and follow the instructions to transfer it to the sick computer.

If that doesn't work, you might have a look for a virus using f-prot. 
You can download f-prot here:
http://www.bootdisk.com/utility.htm
Double click the exe you downloaded and then follow the directions to put it on floppy and run it. See if it finds anything.

Post back.

When you looked for vmm32.vxd previously it showed to be in C:\windows\system.
So we know the path exists.

I reread this and you said you didn't have the WinME CD. So no overinstall.

EDIT:One other thing to check is for the existence of this file:
* Winboot.ini*
If that exists, it will be used inplace of msdos.sys
If you find winboot.ini by using this command
Dir C:\winboot.ini

Rename it winboot.old
Now see if you can get it going.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

First, i don't have the winboot.ini file. Second i did the copyong thing again, now i got i right. After i copied the msdos.sys file, i typed c:\. The c:\windows showed up so i typed win. And it said: c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd: Missing/unable to load.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I suspect that it(vmm32.vxd) is corrupt. However, if this is so, you will have to overinstall Windows to replace it and you have no disk.

Therefore, I am hoping you have one of the scanners mentioned in this article installed. 
Have a look:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q191874

EDIT: You may need to buy a WinMe install disk. If so, and you do an overinstall, you have to first rename vmm32.vxd to vmm32.old
This will create a new file during the install. Also, if you have upgraded Internet Explorer, rename iemigrat.dll to iemigrat.old 
The overinstall will then install the original Win ME version of IE and some headaches will be avoided.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

> _Originally posted by khakis:_
> *After i copied the msdos.sys file, i typed c:\. The c:\windows showed up so i typed win. *


Is this from a cold boot or are you using a boot disk?

If the latter, what happens if you attempt a cold boot up?


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

What do you mean cold boot?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

By that I mean, powering on the PC after a Shutdown/Poweroff.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

using a bootdisk


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Just do a normal power on and see what happens?

Also, Mo was asking about scanners. Do you have a uMax or Genius installed?


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

There's a small chance i could get the win me cd here, since i'm in another country. I have a windows 98 cd, what if i install that?
Also it's still saying invalid setting in the msdos.sys file(when i boot without the win me boot disk). And when i looked in edit the msdos.sys file was empty, nothing on it.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

What's umax or genius?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I am begining to wonder about what's going on. Did you try the 
F-prot?
If there is a possibility of a Hardware problem as well. 
What had been happening with this computer right before it stopped working? Were you having trouble? Was there a Power surge or outtage?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

"when i looked in edit the msdos.sys file was empty, nothing on it."

When you are doing this, does the prompt look like
*C:\Windows>*

If so, enter
*CD\*

Then the prompt should look like
*C:\>*

Then do the Edit msdos.sys command

uMax and Genius are brand names for Scanners. I presume you do not have a scanner installed?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Addendum:

Mo: If you are running on Me, why not attach your copy of MsDos.sys. (it should be the same as what is required), and then just give instructions on how to get it downloaded and renamed?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

WhitPhil,
That's a good idea. I use Win98SE. Maybe Dave will see this later and email his from the root. 
I gave him mine from C:\windows to avoid a problem.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

OK.

I think the vmm32 error is a red herring, until we can resolve why windows can't process the msdos.sys file.

** No need to email it. You should be able to just attach it here with a TXT extension, then d/l it using right mouse > save target as > into C:\


Then rename the old one, and rename the new one. Yes?

I would not open the text file by doubleclicking on it. That may be contributing to the problem. On my PC, and I haven't taken the time to try and resolve it, if I double click on a text file, I get the text in a great long unformatted string. So I just Save as and then open it in NotePad.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh, i have a scanner it's a HP. 

"What had been happening with this computer right before it stopped working? Were you having trouble? Was there a Power surge or outtage?"

Wel i was aleady offline, listening to mp3s and the computer froze. So i crtl+alt+del but it wouldn't restart so i just shut off the power supply.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Had you been having other problems previously? When you shut down, do you mean you used the Power button in the front of the case? Or not?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You say you were already offline and listening to MP3's when the computer froze.

When you were online, what had you done? Installed anything? Download anything? Did any file sharing?

What had you done in the previous Windows session? Could you have downloaded a nice fat Virus?

I wish you would run f-prot.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I didn't have any problems before. I have a power supply , it's that thing that when there's a blackout it keeps the computer turned on for a little while before you properly you can shut down.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

When i was online i just surfed through some websites. I think i was using files sharing program Kazaa. I'll run the f-prot


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I got the fprot on floppy, how do i run it?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Here is what the readme txt says to do.
To run F-Prot, simply type f-prot while in the A-Drive.

It makes a folder on your C-Drive called virus and unzips
the program there and automatically runs it.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

OK, i did the virus scan here are the results:
Files: 37809
Mbrs:1
Boot sectors: 1
objects scanned: 34922
Infected: 46
Desinfected: 35
Deleted: 11
renamed: 0

All of the files that were infected, were infected by: W32/[email protected]


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Do not try to boot into Windows. You have a feature called system file protection and if you do, it may just restore the virus and/or infected files.
I have asked for someone to come over and look at this post. Just let the computer sit there as it is until we get you some help.

Also, without an install CD you may be out of luck depending upon what is missing.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok. Let's try to get you into Windows. You may still need to run another AV insafe mode after. Let's do it and find out. 
Reboot normally and see if it goes. 

If not, get a totally new floppy and copy the msdos.sys I posted again. Put it on the sick computer in C:\

Read the directions I posted the other day.

Try to boot into Windows. If you still get an error message about vmm32.vxd, I think you are out of luck.

No install CD means no resolution on that. And no vmm32.vxd = no Windows.

A format and install of 98 entails you getting the proper drivers for your Devices. Not Win ME Drivers. But the drivers for the Operating System you are going to install.

One step at a time. Let's see where you are and if you can salvage this Operating System.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

Reboot without the boot disk?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Still another method for getting a viable msdos.sys file on the root directory would be by manual editing. Booting with a startup disk to get to an a:\> prompt enter each line:

*c:
edit msdos.sys*

Now the DOS editor should be open and if you have an msdos.sys file in the c:\> directory the very beginning of the file MUST contain at least these lines:

*[Paths]
WinDir=c:\windows
WinBootDir=c:\windows
HostWinBootDrv=c
UninstallDir=C:\*

If they are not there, you can enter them manually. You must be VERY careful to do it exactly as shown. To save it press *alt+F* to access the Editor's File Save and Exit menu. Then you can try a ctrl-alt-del (with the boot disk removed)


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Here's some hope for you. Dave just PM'd me suggesting that you might possibly have the cabs on the hard drive. If so, you may be able to reinstall from those. An overinstall to replace any missing or damaged Windows files. 

Look for this directory on the hard drive please.

C:\windows\options\cabs

Post back. 

Yes reboot without the bootdisk to see where we stand. Probably not good. But I want to check.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I rebooted without the disk and same thing: Invalid setting......
Tomorow i'll look in the c:\windows\option\cabs
Good night


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Good night. And tomorrow, look at Rog's post again. One more shot at the Msdos.sys and then seeing if you have the cabs. Don't start an install until you post. You need to prepare .


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I just want to add to that, that if your msdos.sys file is giving invalid entries -- once you have verified that the beginning of the file is as shown, you can safely delete everything below it. What is left is the minimum required to boot.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
Give Rogs suggestion a try first since his is the quickest way to achieve entry into Windows. Another method would be to try and reinstall windows from the cab files.
If the cab files are present on your machine which they should be we need to locate the BASE2.CAB.
Within the BASE2.CAB the SETUP.EXE program resides.
If you find it, Bootup using your Startup Disk.
Select Minimal 
At the DOS prompt
Type the following lines
and press "enter" after each.

C:
CD (Path)
SETUP

(Path) = the path where you found the BASE2.CAB.
such as C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\INSTALL or
it could be C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS
Note: If system responds "file not found" then try being more specific.
(Path) = the path where you found the BASE2.CAB.
such as C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\INSTALL\BASE2.CAB or
it could be C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS\BASE2.CAB

Hope that works for you!

Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

The msdos.sys file is empty, that's what shows on edit. So do I erase that msdos file, download again the one from this thread to copy on to c:\?
I'll look for those cab files. 
I was wrong about windows me cd, there's chance that i could get one. Two questions: Would it work if it's in another language?
Also, those fake (pirate) cds that people sell cheap, would that work?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

khakis,
You need an English Language Windows version. And you need a legal Copy of the Widnows install CD. Not only can these pirated versions include Viruses, but they are illegal. 
Mo


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

ok, yeah i know its illegal. But that might me the only way out. But im not gonna do anything yet.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
As Mo said the pirated copies of any software is Illegal and can be loaded with Big Fat Viruses of the like that got you into this to start with.
Have you tried Rogs suggestion about truncating the msdos file or if that did not work the install from cabs?
Dave


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

The problem is this. It's against the rules here to help install an illegal copy of Windows. If you use an illegal copy, a Moderator is going to shut down this thread. We can't help you. So please, get a legal CD.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

oh ok sorry,when i get home ill look for those cab files


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thank You! Sure would hate to give up trying to solve this issue!
Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I know that there are 92 files in the c:\windows\option\cabs, i lookked today in directory


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
92 files listed sounds promising and may offer us a way out of the woods. Follow Rogs instructions first and if no Joy then try the reinstall procedure from the CABS if they are intact.

Were behind you so give it a shot!

Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I'll go home and do that


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
Mosaic mentioned a few cautions and procedures you need to do before you use the setup.exe program I mentioned in BASE2. She will post the commands you need to follow before you attempt the reinstall.
Dave


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Thanks Dave.

khakis,
Here they are:
Here are the DOS commands to rename two files. You need to do this to prepare to overinstall Windows. The first will allow Windows to reinstall the original WinME version of IE successfully. If you have updated IE, not renaming this file could cause a problem. The second command will allow a new vmm32.vxd to be built. We suspect that this file is corrupt. So you will need it rebuilt during the overinstall.

*ren C:\windows\system\iemigrat.dll iemigrat.old*

Here is it with the spaces. Wherever I type Space, you need to hit the spacebar.

ren space C:\windows\system\iemigrat.dll space iemigrat.old

Next to rename vmm32.vxd so it will be rebuilt:

*ren C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd vmm32.old*

Here is it with the spaces. Wherever I type Space, you need to hit the spacebar.

ren space C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd space vmm32.old

Good Luck.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I tried to edit the msdos.sys file but it doesn't let, there's a beep noise


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

Found the base2.cab! It's in c:\windows\options\cabs.
Says BASE2 CAB 2,239,963
1 FILE


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

"If you find it, Bootup using your Startup Disk. 
Select Minimal 
At the DOS prompt 
Type the following lines 
and press "enter" after each. 

C: 
CD (Path) 
SETUP 


OK DID ALL THAT , NOW THE PROMPT SAYS C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS>

gimme the instructions


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

So i tried c:\windows\options\cabs>base2.cab
and i bad command file name


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

At the c:\windows\options\cabs\> prompt enter:

setup

follow the prompts; I think you may need the 25 char ProductKey or registration ID at some point. Do you have one?


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't have a product key or registration id.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I typed c:windows\options\cabs>setup but nothing happened


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well this is kind of tricky, but it is dooable. You must type and enter from a command prompt the line shown below, EXACTLY as written (as ONE line, however, not two):

*regedit /e regkey.txt HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion*

Once entered, if you get no error message, enter:

*edit regkey.txt*

Now the DOS editor should open and you should see data on the screen. Use your Arrow key to scroll down the list until you see two entries:

ProductID

ProductKey

copy EXACTLY what is shown for each. It is probably only the last that you will need, but copy both just in case.

Press Alt+F,X to exit the Editor. Once you have the ProductKey, you can proceed to run setup from the cab location indicated previously.

If you get any error messages when entering the line, keep trying -- it must be entered exactly as shown.

>>>>> note: the board software causes a line break after .txt

This should be ALL ONE LINE with a space between regkey.txt and HKEY_Local_Machine


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try to get the ProductKey first -- this may save you some grief.

First enter

cd c:\windows

then follow the instructions I gave.

After you have it, enter:

c:\windows\options\cabs\setup


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I got bad command or file name on:
regedit /e regkey.txt HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Look for regedit.exe on the hard drive. It should be in C:\windows

Of not there, you will need to put a copy there.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Luckily, I just did a dir/s of my cabs. regedit.exe is not even inside a cabfile so no extraction is needed. Just a simple copy command. I hope it's the same for you in WinME.

* copy C:\windows\options\cabs\regedit.exe C:\windows*

Here it is with the spaces:

copy space C:\windows\options\cabs\regedit.exe space C:\windows
Press enter

If asked, overwrite the old copy. Could be corrupt. Try the regedit command again and see if it works now.

Who knows what is corrupt or missing after the virus and cleaning.


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

Ok, found the regedit.exe it's in windows. I also copied the regedit


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try the command line again. You posted it exactly as it should be entered, but maybe you did not type it exactly when you tried it the first time.

regedit /e regkey.txt HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

best to do it from the c:\windows\ prompt


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

I tried that again from c:\windows prompt and what i got now is "program too big to fit in memory"


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sheesh. You could try rebooting to clear memory and run it again. In Windows the file saves at about 300kb, which is pretty big -- but I know I've accessed it through pure DOS before and so have others.

*edit*

When you reboot with the startup disk, choose NOT to accept CD-ROM support

I think that is what is consuming memory; you don't need it since you are not accessing the CD-ROM


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rog 
Seems we have a stubborn computer here.

khakis
First let me clairify from above post of mine. Normally the setup.exe is located in the base2 cab file however upon checking two other WinME machines that is not always the case. When we get to the reinstall part leave off the Base2.cab part of the string.

Now try this method for finding the product key, I just tested it in WinME and it seems to work fine.

Restart and boot using minimal support "Item number 4"

At C:>Prompt type in the following

Make sure you type it exactly as shown caps, spaces and all. Want to prevent DOS from parsing and including to much so you run out of memory.

Same a Rogs except cu.txt

--------Note below should be typed on one line not split up-----
regedit /e cu.txt HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Then hit enter
Note: system will search for awhile and it could be 10 minutes or more. 
When system returns back to C:>Prompt then type

edit cu.txt 

Then hit enter

A large blue DOS Screen should appear with the text file listed.
Use the down arrow key to get to where the Product ID and Product Key is located. Jot them down.

Now to exit file Press and hold the alt key and also press F
Another window will open. Arrow to don not save cu.txt and then hit enter again.

Once you have retrieved the information then move on to the reinstall portion I gave before. Remember your setup.exe may not be located in the base2.cab hence the not found message.
Try using the started string without tacking on the base2 at the end.

Dave


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Reduced size to visually explain on same line not split.
regedit /e cu.txt HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion 

Also note it is not necessary to be at C:\Windows prompt C: works fine and when you are type the above in the dos mode dos will wrap the last part of the word "Version" but that is OK.

Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

What do you mean boot using minimal support " item number 4" ?


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

khakis
Are you using a true WinME bootdisk or is it one that was downloaded? On a WinME bootdisk the are four options.
1) Help
2) Boot with CDRom Support
3) Boot without CDRom support
4) Minimal boot

Have run into this before with downloaded disks where Minimal boot was not an option.

In lieu of no minimal support option what options do you have listed when you get to the selection screen?

Also have you tried Rogs suggestion to boot without CDRom support and then trying the retrieve of Product Key?

Dave


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I tried doing it with a Win98 boot disk, not accepting CD-ROM support, and got a different error message -- basically one saying the the registry could not be opened. Tried it booting to a command prompt through the Boot Menu, and it worked just fine. I don't know quite what to make of it. Using the boot disk, I know that himem.sys and extended memory are not being used -- while they are using a command prompt (other than safe mode command prompt) from the startup menu. But this is not an option available in WinME.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Rog
Interesting! Seems I will have to get khakis a copy of the WinME bootdisk with minimal support on it.

khakis 
Use the Private message feature and send me your private E-mail addy so I can send you a copy of my WinME bootdisk so we can continue.

Dave


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

The winme bootdisk i got is from some website


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

A question, if i find a way to get a winme cd will that solve my problem 100% ? All i would have to do is reinstall?


----------



## khakis (Jul 13, 2002)

A question, if i find a way to get a winme cd will that solve my problem 100% ? Even the msdos.sys file? All i would have to do is reinstall?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

A reinstallation of WinME will correct the msdos.sys problem. Be advised you will still need a proper CD and ProductKey to complete the installation.

There are no guarantees, particularly if you are not using an installation CD that came with the pc. We can't help you with burned or borrowed CDs.


----------

